# Elephant ears



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

A quick question - does anyone know of any health problems associated with elephant ears? I know that doubletails are more prone to swimbladder, feathertails have swimming issues, etc, so I was wondering if there were any that went along with such giant pectoral fins. Don't worry if no one does know, because I think I'm right in saying it's still a fairly new trend, but if anyone does, I'd just love to know.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I thought I heard they had swim bladder issues too?
To be honest, i'm not sure.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you have one yet?

Am I the only one in this forum that has an elephant ear betta?

<<< that's him.

I've only had him a few days, he's a PetCo fish, and he seems incredibly healthy so far.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

They aren't readily available here. I don't own one, but I just wanted to know in case I was ever considering one in the future.


----------



## HatsuneMiku (Jul 29, 2011)

i have a dumbo ear OHM rose tail ..

when i got him i space conditioned him so that his fins would be stronger .. which means he started out from his cup and went to 0.5g for 2 weeks .. when i noticed he would swim around more instead of just lazing around after the 2 weeks i them put him in a 2.5 g tank .. but only filled 1g .. for about 2 weeks .. when i started seeing that he swims around better i added more water to the tank .. then he went to a 5g .. and i kept this process up till he was put in his 10g permanent home .. and he swims around awesomely in his 10g tank with no problems so far

this process took 17 weeks .. and sometimes i still see him lazying around lounge swimming .. where he'll swim for a little bit then just be still .. unlike my shorter eared bettas where they are always flapping their ears .. he'll stop flapping and lounge in place =D

so far i haven't noticed any swimming issues or swim bladder problems or drowning/sinking problems in him .. which are some of the problems with dumbos cus they are so heavy they just sink .. but i do think that fin strengthening really helped out with that ...

but really he's not much different then my other HM's


----------

